# Escambia River Log Jam



## Sublight (Mar 31, 2013)

What ever happened to that big log Jam on the river? Is it still there?


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Nope, they broke it up last year


----------



## Sublight (Mar 31, 2013)

So its completely broken up? THATS AWESOME!! Ive been wanting to travel down the river from the Florida/Alabama line for years now!


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Well, I haven't been through the area since hunting season but yes, it was wide open. No telling what all the recent flooding has rearranged though.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I thought it got put on hold when the lowest bidder decided it was too big of a job ?
What finally happened ?


----------



## simpleman (Oct 20, 2007)

Was there the other nite free to go any ware you want


----------



## Sublight (Mar 31, 2013)

Im so freaking excited about it!


----------

